# Closed..thief ... catalog day 2 ,Kicks around too



## Whohaw (Jun 29, 2020)

Just had ign waize! Steal a bunch of stuff. Reordering now. Will open again later.
Come catalog, no entry fee but tips accepted, currently I have the following set out behind resident services; Box Sofa, Box Corner Sofa,Surf boards, Tool carts, Double Sofas, Elephant Slides, Cardboard boxes (fruit boxes) arcade And Pinball machines   Stores are open in 45 min , feel free to tour and send catalog requests via in game or pm. Please be respectful and leave via airport. dodo code

Diys on the ground are for free as well. Kicks here too.

Oh ya, I also have fossils out on the west beach, take what ever you need!
Please request in post what sets I should put out for cataloging.


----------



## GoldenKaraSus (Jun 29, 2020)

I would like to come.


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Can I stop by?


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 29, 2020)

izzyvixen said:


> Hi Can I stop by?


You bet


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for letting me shop


----------



## jynxy87 (Jun 29, 2020)

Would love to come by to catalog and shop!


----------



## Opal (Jun 29, 2020)

I would love to come too!


----------



## naviwing (Jun 29, 2020)

Me, too! Sounds great!


----------



## HermitBear (Jun 29, 2020)

I'll be there!


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 29, 2020)

Thunder and lightning happening now!


----------



## crispmaples (Jun 29, 2020)

I would like to come catalogue and shop, please!


----------



## AndrewGK (Jun 29, 2020)

May I visit in a bit please?


----------



## Buffi (Jun 29, 2020)

Would you mind if I stopped by?


----------



## leaflet (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi there, could I stop by as well?


----------



## Muddy (Jun 29, 2020)

TYVM! Nice town!


----------



## fud (Jun 29, 2020)

Could I come visit?


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 29, 2020)

fud said:


> Could I come visit?


Yes


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

Could I visit?


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> Could I visit?


You bet!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> You bet!


Thank you!


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 30, 2020)

Bump, Start of a new day and different items.


----------



## xiheeet (Jun 30, 2020)

Hey, would love to come by! Is the dodo code on the original post the one for today?


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 30, 2020)

Code Fixed


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2020)

Ooh, that sounds good! I think I'll drop by in a bit. Is there anything I could do for you in return? Do you have a wishlist of items you are looking for, or do you need bells or something?


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 30, 2020)

Added arcade machines and seats by request, and other stuff. What sets should I put out next ?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 1, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 1, 2020)

Hi, can I please visit ?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 1, 2020)

You bet! Dodo is in first post


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 1, 2020)

I would love to come catalogue! Are you open now? Any particular tips you are interested in?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 1, 2020)

BetsySundrop said:


> I would love to come catalogue! Are you open now? Any particular tips you are interested in?


You bet, no tips needed.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jul 1, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> You bet, no tips needed.


Thank you!


----------



## Dom (Jul 1, 2020)

Mind if I come over?


----------



## SirSean (Jul 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 1, 2020)

SirSean said:


> I'd love to visit


You bet! Dodo in first post


----------



## SirSean (Jul 1, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> You bet! Dodo in first post



Great on my way


----------



## Mopache (Jul 1, 2020)

I'd love to visit to catalogue the arcade stuff, please! thanksss


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 1, 2020)

Mopache said:


> I'd love to visit to catalogue the arcade stuff, please! thanksss


dodo code is LMH26


----------



## kaori (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello! May I come over?


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 1, 2020)

kaori said:


> Hello! May I come over?


dodo code is LMH26


----------



## a.k.sub8406 (Jul 1, 2020)

Can I still come now?


Whohaw said:


> Come catalog, no entry fee but tips accepted, currently I have the following set out behind resident services; Box Sofa, Box Corner Sofa,Surf boards, Tool carts, Double Sofas, Elephant Slides, Cardboard boxes (fruit boxes) arcade And Pinball machines   Stores are open in 45 min , feel free to tour and send catalog requests via in game or pm. Please be respectful and leave via airport. dodo code is LMH26
> 
> Diys on the ground are for free as well. Kicks here too.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaori (Jul 1, 2020)

Whohaw said:


> dodo code is LMH26


ty! On my way! ign name is aika from hiraya btw


----------

